# Buckeye United Fly Fishers



## Nitro901bassman (Dec 20, 2015)

I just joined this fly fishing club this week. I am very exited about all they stand for and the members were very welcoming. Just thought I would ask if any others on this site are members?


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

What benifits does membership offer?


----------



## Nitro901bassman (Dec 20, 2015)

Since I just joined I am not aware of all the benefits. i know they have a number of companies they promote and i just bought a fly rod from one and I got 10% off since I was a member. That alone covered three years of $30 dollar yearly dues. As a member you have access to their trips. If you have time should look at their web site seem to be very well organized.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

I am a three year member, look forward to seeing you at the meetings.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Keep the Cincinnati Fly Fishing Show hosted by B.U.F.F. on your radar. That is coming up in 3-1/2 weeks, Saturday February 3rd at the Oasis Conference Center, 902 Loveland-Miamiville Road
Loveland, OH. Admission is only $10 and there are some fantastic deals on fly tying materials, ome great equipment and gear with demonstrations going on all day, it is a show that is well put together and worth the drive to Northern Cincinnati.


----------



## evacasefactory (Jan 10, 2018)

I Got one FISHIPOND Hard Top EVA fishing reel storage case with waterproof nylon rubber plate logo on front, velvet lining with revised nylon zipper closure


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

flyman01 said:


> Keep the Cincinnati Fly Fishing Show hosted by B.U.F.F. on your radar. That is coming up in 3-1/2 weeks, Saturday February 3rd at the Oasis Conference Center, 902 Loveland-Miamiville Road
> Loveland, OH. Admission is only $10 and there are some fantastic deals on fly tying materials, ome great equipment and gear with demonstrations going on all day, it is a show that is well put together and worth the drive to Northern Cincinnati.


I'm planning on being there.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

TheCream said:


> I'm planning on being there.


Until plans change...now I won't be making it.


----------



## flyman01 (Jan 23, 2013)

Unfortunately, I will not be attending either due to unforeseen circumstance.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Yup I'm gonna be outta state for this one but a great show


----------

